# Molting.



## Falconerguy (Aug 18, 2013)

I have heard a million and one horror stories where the mantis dies, or almost dies during the molt. With proper feeding and humidity and temperature, how common is this, actually? People make it out like it happens every one out of three times!


----------



## wuwu (Aug 18, 2013)

It's not common if they're kept in the correct conditions.


----------



## Falconerguy (Aug 18, 2013)

That makes me feel better.


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2013)

It is fairly common and everybody has mismolts from time to time regardless of how good your conditions are. It is a fact of this hobby.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mismolts are more common with certain species and rarer with others, but a fact that is hard to accept is no matter what you do, you may still have a mantis die or be crippled.


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2013)

All you can do is pray to the great mantis god, and hope for the best. But in all reality it happens to all of us from time to time.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Aug 20, 2013)

Mismolts are fairly common in the hobby regardless of conditions you keep mantids in. I can't help but wonder if our actions might be increasing the number of mismolts in the hobby.
Mismolted mantids in the wild would most definitely perish and fail to pass on their genes--there's a possibility that by saving mismolts and allowing them to reproduce, we may be allowing some heritable cause of mismolts to spread and exist.


----------

